# Need new Shocks -Air or Not to Air



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought some 15" Torq Thrust II's and figured it's time to put on new shocks as well. I was kicking around the idea of putting air shocks on the back.

I'm not really sure what I would gain if I did that?

Two questions:

1) If air shocks were recommended, which one's and what to use on the front?
2) If standard shocks were recommended which ones?

Thanks in advance for the input.


Jim:cheers


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

our car came with monroe air shocks in the rear and wornout shocks in the front. it transfer the weight real well in a straight line. it also has 1 inch spacers for the rear springs. it handles badly in the turns. it is manual trans and manual steer. if you are looking for a rake profile i would just install the spacer. it goes under the spring and mounts. it does not spread the spring. if your car is a road car, not short trips. get gas shocks . the gas in the oil prolongs foaming in the oil. thus providing a better ride longer


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

My goat has the optional "superlift" installed, but I don't know what kind of shocks it has, or even if it's still hooked up ... I never tested it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Instead of putting air shocks in the back I went with Budzter spacers. I saw an article in a Pontiac Enthusiast magazine of this being done with a 69. It raised my rear up 1.5" and gave me the look the air shocks would have. 

Coil spring adjusters and coil spring spacers

I have seen aluminum spacers cheaper but these are of top quality and heavy duty. The ride is fine.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ +1, I've got spacers in my back end with KYB Gas-a-just shocks. The ride is really good, and it handles pretty well too. Plus the rake makes it look mean.


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

With the air shocks you do gain flexibility. One day you want the raked look so you put some air in them. The next day you say, "well let me put the Rallye 2's back on and put it back to stock height." Pulling spacers is not that difficult but definately harder and more time consuming than using a schrader valve. 

If you use air shocks to raise up the rear you will have a minimal sacrifice in ride quality. You don't sacrifice ride quality with spacers.

The other gain is that if you go to the strip occasionally you can set the air shocks to work like air bags. Higher PSI in the Right Side to keep the weight even at launch. You'd need to install a separate air valve per side. 

If you are going with regular shocks then definitely use gas shocks, KYB is a great brand.

If you go with air Munroe makes gas charged air shocks.

For the front get KYB gas shocks no matter what is in the back.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't use air shocks to raise the rear of your GTO. If you want to raise the rear, use bigger springs. Shocks are designed to dampen spring response, not to raise or lower the car. If you use air shocks to raise the rear, you will eventually break the shock towers off the chassis. Eric:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't use the air shocks, I use the drag bags inside the spings. Doesn't raise the rear end so it handles well, but keeps the rear end of the car from dropping too low when your on the gas hard.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Air shocks suck. Especially when you lose a line and your car drops onto your tires and chews the side walls to shreds. Also, when you have them aired up the car rides like a rock.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> Don't use air shocks to raise the rear of your GTO. If you want to raise the rear, use bigger springs. Shocks are designed to dampen spring response, not to raise or lower the car. If you use air shocks to raise the rear, you will eventually break the shock towers off the chassis. Eric:cheers


Bigger springs work very well. Some people use stationwagon springs. I used those on a '72 lemans. Worked very well and gave it a little rake. I have air shocks now. I used reverse offset on my rims for the deepdish look. Had to raise the rear a little for tire clearance. I only put enough air in so the tire wouldn't hit the fender. It gave it only a slight rake. It actually handles very well. You shouldn't have to worry about messing up your shock towers unless you put max psi in the shocks. I doubt you would ever do that because it would make the car virtually undriveable. Brings a new meaning to the word "lumber wagon". After I put new stock springs in the rear I had to back way down on the air pressure. New springs, if they're not already, all the way around will make a huge difference in handling.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recommend the AirLift dragbags and KYB Gasadjust shocks. I've had the KYB's on my '67 for about 25 years and they're STILL in good condition. The AirLift dates backe to the '60's, fits inside the coil spring, and is tuneable for drag strip use by varying inflation pressures between the two bags. They're bulletproof, don't screw up handling, and the WORK. Air shocks = wheel hop, broken parts, and poor handling. Don't ask me how I know this....


----------

